# I HATE ALL OF YOU, GO TO HELL AND DIE.



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

just kidding.

bush is an idiot. this one's old, but i thought i'd show it to the people that missed out on bush's idiocy. hopefully, it'll change some votes too.

link #1 : http://www.trinicenter.com/modules.php?nam...=article&sid=27

remember the badger? well uh...banana phone...it's interactive-odular.

link #2 : http://www.badgerphone.co.uk/


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Thats not very nice of you


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Voting for Kerry already


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ill cancel out your vote!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Ill cancel out your vote!


 I also cancel out yours!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Ill cancel out your vote!
> ...


 I like my train of thought better :nod:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

I'll be the tie breaker and cancel out all of yours by voting nader!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> I'll be the tie breaker and cancel out all of yours by voting nader!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> I'll be the tie breaker and cancel out all of yours by voting nader!


 Dont even waste your time voting.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Ill cancel out your vote!


 Isn't that Dubya's job?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be the tie breaker and cancel out all of yours by voting nader!
> ...


 well, here's my logic. i'd rather not vote for either of those sacks of wasted flesh [dubyah and kerry]. but, i'd rather have kerry in position than ole' georgie boy. now, with that being said, here's how i plan to vote. if georgie is in the lead for california [electoral college], i'll vote kerry. if kerry is in the lead for cali, i'll vote nader. if bush wins again, i'll move to europe.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 Ya but be careful cuz Gore supposibly won Florida last time but Dubya magically won that state in the end.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

that's because he's a cheating sack of sh*t whose relative is governor of florida. recount, my ass.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Voting is your god-given right: many died in the past so you fullfill do you democratic duty, so don't let it go to waste!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> that's because he's a cheating sack of sh*t whose relative is governor of florida. recount, my ass.


 Yup. So I wont take a chance and not vote for Kerry.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Voting is your god-given right: many died in the past so you fullfill do you democratic duty, so don't let it go to waste!


 Ehh...its really up to the electoral college. I just vote for fun









Obviously Dubya won Florida...his brother is the governor


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Voting is your god-given right: many died in the past so you fullfill do you democratic duty, so don't let it go to waste!
> ...


Wow and your seriously ok with that!?!?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 Im just playing...but Florida can never count their ballots


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

They can never count their ballots. I wonder why


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

because it's florida, need i say more? :x


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

im one of those people who dont vote, just because my vote wont make that much of a difference.

im sorry, i dont like any of the presidents for the last few years, imo Reagan was the best president.


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

OUR COUNTRY AND THE WAR ON TERROR WILL GO TO sh*t IF KERRY WINS!!!
f*ck ANYONE WHO SUPPORTS THAT PIECE OF sh*t KERRY


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

THAT IS A WELL THOUGHT OUT AND ELOQUENTLY PUT ARGUMENT THANK YOU
















Crossing my fingers Bush doesn't win. I don't understand how so many Americans can put up with him, maybe it's a war time mentality or something, but I mean, holy sh*t.


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

YOU'RE IN CANADA? HAHAHA YOUR OPINION DOES NOT COUNT!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

HAHA PRESS THAT BUTTON SITUATED UNDERNEATH YOUR TAB KEY AND RIGHT ABOVE YOUR SHIFT KEY


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Bush may not the smartest guy in the world but he's got balls to fight terrorists. Yeah we don't really need any Canadians' input on this, I agree


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

ha! - lol I HATE YOU TOO HYP!!!!-jk :laugh:

thats is some bannanular comedy... -bobme should like it.









honestly though bush is an alright guy.

- peace, oh and hyph







- stop hatin' on me! jk

















-phill


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Bush may not the smartest guy in the world but he's got balls to fight terrorists. Yeah we don't really need any Canadians' input on this, I agree


 with your flappy heads and beady little eyes, LOL


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> THAT IS A WELL THOUGHT OUT AND ELOQUENTLY PUT ARGUMENT THANK YOU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cross your fingers all you want.... I am one Canadian who wants to see Bush win, Kerry is an Idiot. And by the sounds of your Post your what an NDP'er? What a joke. Freakin hippies


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bush


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

> What a joke. Freakin hippies










hippies smell


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

PARANHAZ69 said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Bush may not the smartest guy in the world but he's got balls to fight terrorists. Yeah we don't really need any Canadians' input on this, I agree
> ...


 And your a Twit... Stupid....


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Man alot of people are jumping on the anti-bush bandwagon cause it's the cool thing to do and everyones doing it. Bush killed both of Suddam's sons and capture Suddam along with dealing with 9/11(the worst terrorists attack in history) which could've happened with any president in the house. He has gotten more done then any president in the past 20yrs. Iraq maybe struggling right now but you cant expect it to be like America overnight. Bush got balls. Keep him and lets finish off the job. He needs to nuke Alkada.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> Man alot of people are jumping on the anti-bush bandwagon cause it's the cool thing to do and everyones doing it. Bush killed both of Suddam's sons and capture Suddam along with dealing with 9/11(the worst terrorists attack in history) which could've happened with any president in the house. He has gotten more done then any president in the past 20yrs. Iraq maybe struggling right now but you cant expect it to be like America overnight. Bush got balls. Keep him and lets finish off the job.












well said.


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

garybusey said:


> PARANHAZ69 said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 what are you talking aboat? i agree with your point of view even though youre just a fuckin knuck.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

PARANHAZ69 said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> > PARANHAZ69 said:
> ...


 Shut the f*ck up you loser, the south park movie was 5 years ago.

p.s this coming from an american.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

hey,thats so stereotype...we dont look like trash can-----


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Canadians rock


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> PARANHAZ69 said:
> 
> 
> > garybusey said:
> ...


 who cares how long ago it was? it's still funny you fuckin cocksmack!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I love poeple on this site so much!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> Man alot of people are jumping on the anti-bush bandwagon cause it's the cool thing to do and everyones doing it. Bush killed both of Suddam's sons and capture Suddam along with dealing with 9/11(the worst terrorists attack in history) which could've happened with any president in the house. *He has gotten more done then any president in the past 20yrs.* Iraq maybe struggling right now but you cant expect it to be like America overnight. Bush got balls. Keep him and lets finish off the job. He needs to nuke Alkada.


 i highly doubt that.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Moving back on topic...


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> PARANHAZ69 said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...










thats what?...20 years old? its one thing to bag on each other....but family is stepping way out of line, so this is my last reply to you crazy before i get myself kicked off this wonderfull site.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Who cares how long ago it was??


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

bill clinton all the way!!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

TormenT said:


> bill clinton all the way!!!!!


 Clinton?! Oh wow..youve GOT to be kidding me


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Clinton was a pimp.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> TormenT said:
> 
> 
> > bill clinton all the way!!!!!
> ...


 Hey besides the whole c*ck-sucking incident, Clinton was a hell of a President.

Go out with a bang, Clinton was almost there if he didn't get caught


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

garybusey said:


> Cross your fingers all you want.... I am one Canadian who wants to see Bush win, Kerry is an Idiot. And by the sounds of your Post your what an NDP'er? What a joke. Freakin hippies


 No I'm not an NDPer but i'm guessing from your post you've never taken an economics class. Let me put it really simply for you, since you obviously didn't pay much attention in school;

Canada is dependent on the US economy for our economy to function. Generally speaking, if the US economy crashes, our economy crashes.

When a nation runs a deficit, it's like when you borrow money from the bank. Just like you incur a debt, the nation incurs a debt as well. Just like you have to pay interest, the nation has to pay interest as well.

When a president runs the biggest deficit ever seen in the history of a country, that makes for alot of debt with alot of interest payments to make.

When a country has to make interest payments, that is money that doesn't go into public programs and doesn't go into government expenditures to stimulate the economy. In essence, there is less money going into the economy. When there is less money going into the economy, the economy doesn't do as well.

When the US economy doesn't do as well, our economy doesn't do as well. Would you like a diagram or do you think you've got it?

Nice that you called me a "freakin hippie" without knowing anything about my political opinions beforehand, to which I call you a "freaking moron", moron


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> > Cross your fingers all you want.... I am one Canadian who wants to see Bush win, Kerry is an Idiot. And by the sounds of your Post your what an NDP'er? What a joke. Freakin hippies
> ...


















Busey runs his mouth too much sometimes :laugh:
I think I just heard the bell ring .................Cause you just got schooled


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

wow elTwicho...you just pwned mr. busey. lol.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!








Eltwitcho!!!


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I've got 5 letters of an acronym to announce my opinion on Bill Clinton. NAFTA


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

*N*ot *A*nother *F*uckin *T*wat *A*gain?


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

North american free trade agreement but close


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> North american free trade agreement but close


 Damn that was my next guess. But awesome point, InIndiana.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

North American Free Trade Agreement



> January 1, 2004 marks the tenth anniversary of the North American Free Trade Agreement's implementation. NAFTA promoters - including many of the world's largest corporations - promised it would create hundreds of thousands of new high-wage U.S. jobs, raise living standards in the U.S., Mexico and Canada, improve environmental conditions and transform Mexico from a poor developing country into a booming new market for U.S. exports. NAFTA opponents - including labor, environmental, consumer and religious groups - argued that NAFTA would launch a race-to-the-bottom in wages, destroy hundreds of thousands of good U.S. jobs, undermine democratic control of domestic policy-making and threaten health, environmental and food safety standards.
> 
> Why such divergent views? NAFTA was a radical experiment - never before had a merger of three nations with such radically different levels of development been attempted. Plus, until NAFTA "trade" agreements only dealt with cutting tariffs and lifting quotas to set the terms of trade in goods between countries. But NAFTA contained 900 pages of one-size-fits-all rules to which each nation was required to conform all of its domestic laws - regardless of whether voters and their democratically-elected representatives had previously rejected the very same policies in Congress, state legislatures or city councils. NAFTA required limits on the safety and inspection of meat sold in our grocery stores; new patent rules that raised medicine prices; constraints on your local government's ability to zone against sprawl or toxic industries; and elimination of preferences for spending your tax dollars on U.S.-made products or locally-grown food. In fact, calling NAFTA a "trade" agreement is misleading, NAFTA is really an investment agreement. Its core provisions grant foreign investors a remarkable set of new rights and privileges that promote relocation abroad of factories and jobs and the privatization and deregulation of essential services, such as water, energy and health care.
> 
> Remarkably, many of NAFTA's most passionate boosters in Congress and among economists never read the agreement. They made their pie-in-the-sky promises of NAFTA benefits based on trade theory and ideological prejudice for anything with the term "free trade" attached to it. Now, ten years later, the time for conjecture and promises is over: the data are in and they clearly show the damage NAFTA has wrought for millions of people in the U.S., Mexico and Canada. Thankfully, the failed NAFTA model - a watered down version of which is also contained in the World Trade Organization (WTO) - is merely one among many options. Throughout the world, people suffering with the consequences of this disastrous experiment are organizing to demand the better world we know is possible. But, we face a race against time. The same interests who got us into NAFTA are now pushing to expand it and lock in 31 more countries in Latin American and the Caribbean through the proposed Free Trade Area of the Americas (FTAA) and five Central American countries through a Central American Free Trade Agreement (CAFTA).


_http://www.citizen.org/trade/nafta/_

Things that make you go _hmmmm..._


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> Keep him and lets finish off the job. He needs to nuke Alkada.


 To bad he didnt go after them first since they killed over 3000 Americans on our soil.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

InIndiana said:


> I've got 5 letters of an acronym to announce my opinion on Bill Clinton. NAFTA


 And so you just hit the nail on the head: Neither of the candidates challenges this type of globalism. Everyone's pockets are lined. Why vote at all? I'm also beginning to question if Bush can fight terrorism any better. I mean, when the real attacks start happening again, we'll be in a national state of emergency and the people will demand action. Alas, what to do?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> Man alot of people are jumping on the anti-bush bandwagon cause it's the cool thing to do and everyones doing it. Bush killed both of Suddam's sons and capture Suddam along with dealing with 9/11(the worst terrorists attack in history) which could've happened with any president in the house. He has gotten more done then any president in the past 20yrs. Iraq maybe struggling right now but you cant expect it to be like America overnight. Bush got balls. Keep him and lets finish off the job. He needs to nuke Alkada.


what the hell did Saddam have to do with 9/11??? I am still wondering WHAT THE HELL SADDAM DID WRONG... WHY BOTHER ANOTHER COUNTRY?!?!?!

BUST ONLY went after him because of his DADDY and OIL...

the things that saddam did only hurt his own country... I am sick of us spending the TAX PAYERS money on BS... NO WONDER OUR ECONOMY IS FUCKED...

NOW IRAQ has fuel going at 5 cents a gallon, which we are paying for!!!! great job BUSH!!!

and he still didnt get bin laden... GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> > Cross your fingers all you want.... I am one Canadian who wants to see Bush win, Kerry is an Idiot. And by the sounds of your Post your what an NDP'er? What a joke. Freakin hippies
> ...


I And I suppose "Mr Economics Professor" that Kerry will wave a magic wand and make it all better? No I don't think so, And IF YOU knew anything about economics you'd realize war is good for the economy. BTW I graduated from University already, with a business degree, so don't lecture me on economics. Oh and please Draw me this masterful diagram that explains your point.... Also I find it highly interesting how "Intellectual" that last post of yours was considering your near caveman repitoire in the beggining of the thread.

Oh and BTW Mr Harley, I run my Mouth? Who's the Postwhore here who posts mindless drivel for more.... SKULLS? What a joke :laugh:


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Vladimir Putin for US oligarch in 2004
A man that really knows what the f*ck he's doing.


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

i, personally would like to see clinton reinstated if it was possible. would we rather have a president that got head or one that didnt get head?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

brianp said:


> i, personally would like to see clinton reinstated if it was possible. would we rather have a president that got head or one that didnt get head?


 Well, I prefer a president who's not a punk and, like the queens of comedy say, denies his infidelity to his dying day.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Fargo said:


> brianp said:
> 
> 
> > i, personally would like to see clinton reinstated if it was possible. would we rather have a president that got head or one that didnt get head?
> ...


 Other than his personal life he was a bomb ass Pres.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Clinton f*cked over our CIA...why would you want him back?!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

anyone seen this movie by greg palast (or something like that)

http://sf.indymedia.org/uploads/bush_family_fortunes.wmv


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> anyone seen this movie by greg palast (or something like that)
> 
> http://sf.indymedia.org/uploads/bush_family_fortunes.wmv


 1hr40 mins to download


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

its only 40 megs


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> its only 40 megs


 With a dial up transfer rate...and I have DSL


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > its only 40 megs
> ...


you gonna cry about it?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


 I think I need hug...hold me


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...



















Love you too


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

BUT WHAT ABOUT THE BANANA PHONE?!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hyphen said:


> BUT WHAT ABOUT THE BANANA PHONE?!


badgerphone is better.

http://webpages.charter.net/redemption/banana/


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

....that IS the banana phone...DUH! it's interactive-odular


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hyphen said:


> ....that IS the banana phone...DUH! it's interactive-odular


this is the original bananaphone; http://www.transbuddha.com/osaka/osakaphone.html


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

cabbycarny said:


> im sorry, i dont like any of the presidents for the last few years, imo Reagan was the best president.





> Hey besides the whole c*ck-sucking incident, Clinton was a hell of a President.
> Go out with a bang, Clinton was almost there if he didn't get caught.





> Other than his personal life he was a bomb ass Pres.


I seriously dont see why everyone thinks Reagan was a 'great' president, or why Clinton was a 'bombass'. From what i recall, when these presidents were in office, everyone was always bitching and bickering about how they ran the presidency. With the current President Bush in office, you all bicker and bitch about how he's running the country. My point is no matter who's in office, the people of america are never satisfied with whos in president, i'm even willing to bet my life that if John Kerry gets elected to president, we're going to have a bunch 'pompous, moore-wannabe' liberals bitching at him and how he handles it. To be quite honest, i really don't care what people say or who elects who for presidency, i recited and oath to defend against all foreign and domestic threats and to obey the orders of the president. Thats just my point of view, that the american people are picky, selfish people who only cares about themselves!

Oh, and Reagan or Clinton cannot compare even close to President Theodore Roosevelt or Franklin Roosevelt!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I seriously dont see why everyone thinks Reagan was a 'great' president, or why Clinton was a 'bombass'. From what i recall, when these presidents were in office, everyone was always bitching and bickering about how they ran the presidency. With the current President Bush in office, you all bicker and bitch about how he's running the country. My point is no matter who's in office, the people of america are never satisfied with whos in president, i'm even willing to bet my life that if John Kerry gets elected to president, we're going to have a bunch 'pompous, moore-wannabe' liberals bitching at him and how he handles it. To be quite honest, i really don't care what people say or who elects who for presidency, i recited and oath to defend against all foreign and domestic threats and to obey the orders of the president. Thats just my point of view, that the american people are picky, selfish people who only cares about themselves!
> 
> Oh, and Reagan or Clinton cannot compare even close to President Theodore Roosevelt or Franklin Roosevelt!


 I agree - it just seems like it's "fashionable" to hate on whoever's currently in the office

Some people just like to bitch for the sake of it


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Vladimir Putin for US oligarch in 2004
> A man that really knows what the f*ck he's doing.


 Yeah, especially in Chechnya


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> cabbycarny said:
> 
> 
> > im sorry, i dont like any of the presidents for the last few years, imo Reagan was the best president.
> ...


You just reveraled the answer why everyone is bitching. Men like Theodore Roosevelt were a different breed altogether. They knew how to take a stand without compromising to a bunch of competing interests. Men like Clinton, Gore, Bush or Kerry will change their minds whenever it is expedient. Isn't it symbolic that the petrolium reserves that TH. Roosevelt set aside for the military were sold out a century later by Clinton/Gore to Occidental petrolium. Politicians are supposed to represent the will of the people, not global corporations, and until they do, the people have every right to complain.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Oh and BTW Mr Harley, I run my Mouth? Who's the Postwhore here who posts mindless drivel for more.... SKULLS? What a joke :laugh:


 Sweet Lu


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Gary Gary Gary... sigh



garybusey said:


> I And I suppose "Mr Economics Professor" that Kerry will wave a magic wand and make it all better? No I don't think so


So your logic is that since the other guy can't wave a magic wand to fix the economic bumbling of the current guy, you should leave the guy who's already screwed up in office??? Kerry can't wave a magic wand but I think it's fairly safe to assume he'll be more fiscally responsible.



garybusey said:


> And IF YOU knew anything about economics you'd realize war is good for the economy.


And IF YOU knew anything about reading you'd realize the war was not mentioned anywhere in my post.



garybusey said:


> BTW I graduated from University already, with a business degree, so don't lecture me on economics.


Really, and how many years does it take to get your administrative assistant certificate from a Canadian university these days? I've always wondered that.



garybusey said:


> Also I find it highly interesting how "Intellectual" that last post of yours was considering your near caveman repitoire in the beggining of the thread.


Funny, I still think you're a dolt and your misuse of the word "repertoire" isn't helping any. Now stop acting like a tard.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Gary Gary Gary... sigh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm hurtin Please Stop!!!! hahaha What a Joke. 1. You'll "assume" Kerry will be more fiscally Responsible.... Nice base your NON EXISTENT vote on an Assumption. 2, War is at the very heart of the presidential race, So if your weren't talking about it, you are clearly mis-informed about the election. 3, Insulting My degree, ouch that hurts. More talking outta your ass ( I sense a trend here). 4, "Dolt", "Tard" What Are you in Grade 4? Grow up, and try using some Big boy words in your vocabulary. And finally, I don't see how I'm acting like a "tard", when you are merly contradicting my opinions with your own, and with an assinine opinion at that.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You use a theasaurus for that or what? I'm not going to sit here and keep wasting my time making you look stupid, you do a good enough job of it yourself.

On a side note, telling other people to "Grow up, and try using some Big boy words in your vocabulary" and assuming the moral high ground doesn't work when you opened the discussion with condescension and reffering to someone as a "freaking hippy". Are you honestly not aware of how stupid you look when you come in acting like a child and then two posts later are saying "come on man, grow up and use a mature vocabulary"?


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Meet somewhere and fight. Thats been a good resolution for board fights recently


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> You use a theasaurus for that or what? I'm not going to sit here and keep wasting my time making you look stupid, you do a good enough job of it yourself.
> 
> On a side note, telling other people to "Grow up, and try using some Big boy words in your vocabulary" and assuming the moral high ground doesn't work when you opened the discussion with condescension and reffering to someone as a "freaking hippy". Are you honestly not aware of how stupid you look when you come in acting like a child and then two posts later are saying "come on man, grow up and use a mature vocabulary"?


 Wow, Anything I say you contradict with your childish arguments, I guess I can't win....


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > Vladimir Putin for US oligarch in 2004
> ...


 Just to be sure it came through, you did see the sarcasim and irony
in that statement right?


----------

